# Electric fence !



## aokpops (Aug 20, 2021)

I like to grow sweet corn . The Racoons have ate my crop for years . This year I put up a electric fence after I got it up I decide to try it . I had rubber shoes on an nothing bare skin on the ground is about all it had to feel anything . I took the fence back . Next year I won't be nice


----------



## ATpro (Aug 20, 2021)

Electric fence will work but you have to build fence that they will have to climb first and put the hot wire about 2/3 of the way up. You will have to ground the wire fence for the hot wire to work.
For deer, build a Peanut Butter Fence using an electric fence with electric conducting tags fixed along the fence and put Peanut Butter on the tags. When they lick the tag all hell breaks loose and that's the end of the deer problem. You can use something for the medal tags as simple as aluminum foil wrapped around the fence and some Peanut Butter slapped on the tag end. After you put the fence back up two or three times where the deer tare into it after the shock your deer problems should be over.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 21, 2021)

I gave up corn a few years back. I shot last family of coons, then squiirrels took over. Found whole ears stripped at bottom of nearest tree. I shoot every tree rat and chipmunuk too. ~70 chipmunks last year. Worst this summer is voles. I put dried blood on stuff, keeps all off but needs reapply when it rains....


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 21, 2021)

Meadow voles were outrageous this year. I have never seen so many. Deer are pests but for some reason, they never touch my sweet corn but they ate most of the sunflowers and many of the tomatoes. Ground hogs have also been bad this year. Thinking about electric netting for next year.


----------



## sonny580 (Oct 2, 2021)

varmints bad here this year too! bugs were at the top of the list. Coyotes are the worst but so far the woven wire fence keeps them out. Rabbits are moving in here again,--I had them thinned out but they just keep comming.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 2, 2021)

I've been using electric fence for over 30 years. Many different fencers, wire, and grounding setups.

don't cheap out on the fencer. 
I've had the most powerful fencer Galagher makes down to a premier and a baygard. Right now I have 5 in use. three solars, one battery, and one mains. None are Galagher, Premier, or Baygard at this time.

have a solid grounding system

positive/negatively wired fence is usually most reliable

all animals have slightly different tolerance to electric and configuration of fence needs to suit the particular animal. The effectiveness of the fence varies with ground moisture conditions, type of ground, and especially installation details.

I have never had to battle raccoons, only deer, elk, bears, and a groundhog or two.

I've fenced chickens, turkeys, sheep, goats, horses and cattle

I consider myself a journeyman electric fencer.

you did something wrong


----------



## hayboy (Oct 12, 2021)

My electric fence around about 1 acre is about 6 in off the ground., I get laughed at all the time but since I started doing this about 15 yrs ago I DO NOT HAVE A DEER PROBLEM. Got tired of fixing fence with 2/3 strands. Also I use a constant charge unit.


----------



## Karrl (Oct 12, 2021)

Was there weeds or bushes growing up and touching the live wire? Vegetation can ground a lot of the charge out if you don’t keep it trimmed.


----------



## Huskybill (Oct 20, 2021)

I planted $75 worth of corn seed. I got some corn. Seen momma, papa, three baby raccoons headed to the corn on a Saturday night suppers on me.

I planted fruit trees too for the animals.


----------

